# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Problem me barCode qe gjeneron peshorja

## fasha

Përshëndetje të gjithëve
Kam një problem në Ms Access, Programi qe kam punuar per nje market Ne fushen barkode nuk mi njeh BarCodet qe gjenerojnë peshoret (Per pem mish e gjëra të tjera) ndësa barkodet tjerë injeh pa problem.Po thekësoj se fushën ku gjenerohet BarCode e kam të formatuar Text.
Ka dikush të më ndihmoj si t'a tejkalojë këtë problem.
Ju falemnderit.

----------


## hot_prinz

Pershendetje,

duhet te analizosh formatin e barkodeve qe nuk i njef programi, supozoj se perdoret nje scanner i cili i deshifron barkodet, deshifroje nje barkode qe e njeh programi dhe deshifroje nje barkode tjeter qe nuk e njeh programi, mund te jete se ekziston ndonje dallim ne perberje (psh. njera prej tyre starton me ndonje shkronje e tjera permban vetem numra) ose kane dallime ne gjatsine e shifrave (psh. barkodet qe njef programi permbajne 20 shifra kurse tjeret permbajne 30 shifra, asgje te keqe perderisa nuk ke ndonje funksion i cili kontrollon gjatsine e barkodit dhe lejon vetem ato me gjatesi te caktuar), etj.
Scanner-et mund te lidhen ne kompjuter ku me ane te Hyper Terminalit (vjen me Windowsin dhe gjindet tek programet per komunikim) mund te deshifrojne komplet permbajtje e barkodeve, ne Hyper Terminal krijon nje lidhje te re dhe konfiguron scannerin, per detaje te konfigurimit mund te shfletosh manualin e scannerit.

Nese ke ende probleme, vendos pjese to kodit ku shtjellohet barkodi dhe nga nje barkod si shembull prej atyre qe njifen dhe nuk njifen.

----------

